# Counting the days.......



## woodie1 (Dec 6, 2004)

Come on i can't beleive that no one has posted this up yet but I'm already pumped for Saturday who's ready?


----------



## greenhead (Jun 1, 2004)

I'm really pumped to, 12 more days for me in MN. Ben seeing a good number of ducks.


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

maybe some of us dont want to let the excitement and sleepless nights start until later in the week? but yeah I'm pretty excited its coming up but the problem is that I dont know where I'll be on opener weekend. :roll:


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Well with the Minnesota hunts we've had this past weekend, I think I'll be out there again later this week. Then hit em hard saturday in ND. I'll post up some pics from this weekend hopefully later toinght if i get a chance.


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

yea, everybody are so excited to get ready, alway having alot things to think on list what do we need... keep practice with calls. We are busy as bee!! I done to scouting around Mclean County. There are great number of ducks. I hope to shoot Pintail and Canvaback. Good Luck to ya'all.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

My two uncles did some scouting around New Rockford and it looks like the ol' honey hole will produce again...if our shooting can match our mouths, that is :wink: I'm pumped...I need more hunting DVD's since my VCR went on the fritz. :******:


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

Thats where I will be this weekend, around New Rockford!! We have a lot of family land in the area and the duck numbers are insane. Most of are land is marsh, crp, etc. with a few farm fields around. Duck numbers are good in then area!! Good Luck!!


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Van Wey...good to hear!!! Its funny, but I can't remember the last time I've seen more than one other group of hunters on resident opener down there. I hope you're close so we can keep the ducks movin around. Good luck to you too!!! :beer:


----------



## wtrfwlr (Sep 29, 2004)

Must be nice I have 60 some days left till our duck opener here in southern illinois.


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

wtrfwlr,  I'd either shoot myself or move to ND, I could never wait that long. :lol:


----------



## wtrfwlr (Sep 29, 2004)

Well we have an early Teal season. But there are some mallards and a lot of woodies around early teal season and it's really hard to hold off of them. And occasionally a woodie gets taken by mistake, sometimes they are hard to tell apart when they are flying 100 mph. None the less it sucks and i'm ready, the sleepless nights haven't started yet, we got deer season coming in 10 days so I'm looking forward to that before duck season. But good luck to all you guys up north hopefully one day I can afford to make a trip up there, and try my hand at it.
Good Hunting :beer:


----------



## zkeith2000 (Sep 21, 2005)

Anybody know how the ducks look between Harvey and Fargo??

Any other updates?

Can't wait for Oct 21


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

zkeith

Most are not in full plumage yet, hens are a drab brown for the most part, all have webbed feet 

It is going to be as good of a waterfowl season as you make it. We have waterfowl in good to excellent numbers, it is up to you to find them and gain access.

Good luck

Bob


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Just over 19 hours to go!! :beer:


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

Let'go to count down hourly... Don't leave your dog at home!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Good luck everyone, hunt safe.

I'm out the door........................giddeyup!


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Good luck guys :beer: :strapped:


----------



## zkeith2000 (Sep 21, 2005)

Well, here I am living vicariously through you guys - BOY am I jealous right now....lol

Keep me posted as to how you all do. We have some private land we're hunting near Fargo so I just wanted to see how you all are doing - so keep me posted.

Anybody seeing any pintails?

I love the site, everybody is friendly - just like lake-link.com

Keep em' coming.

Thanks guys!

~Keith


----------



## scissorbill (Sep 14, 2003)

I concur with Bob Kellam, as I too have checked out the the ducks between Fargo And Harvey and yes they all look very ducklike with the aforementioned webbed feet in addition to feathers of various hues and I know this does not fit into the appearance category,but under sound ,you can put Quack as that was the most prevelant auditory sensation that I was able to gleen. Hope this helps. P.S. They all looked very happy.


----------

